# ^^Police In China~~~~



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice pics man!


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

how can they let a child touch a gun?


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Simple, those guns are not loaded


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

null said:


> how can they let a child touch a gun?


Because the child asked it first to the policeman.

Chinese girls... :drool:


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------

